
ICE Just Gave America's Hottest iPhone Hackers Their Biggest Payday Yet - rbanffy
https://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2018/09/18/ice-just-gave-americas-hottest-iphone-hackers-their-biggest-payday-yet/#4f5bdee64d02
======
black_puppydog
> The startup, cofounded by an ex-Apple security staffer [...]

I'm not even sure who to be the most mad at here. What a sell-out...

